# Please: How can I find my family in Spain?



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi there. I'm planning on moving to Spain within the year. Something I need to do before moving there is to find my family. I visited them when I was 15 years old and just adore them. But that was 35 years ago and I don't know where they are. Living in Canada, I had no more contact with them, other than my uncle who visited us in Canada. But he has passed away a long time ago. 

A couple of months ago, I wrote an email to City Hall in Victoria de la Rincon, which is where my family stayed when I visited them. I don't know if that was their permanent residence or a summer place. I sent pictures to City Hall too. But I still haven't heard back from them. Perhaps it's because I wrote in English. I don't know. I know some of them lived in Madrid and some in Malaga, but that doesn't amount to a hill of beans 35 years later as to their location now.

I don't do Facebook, but a friend of mine checked for them under her account. No one there. (I learned Facebook isn't big in Spain.)

I tried to find family trees, but the ones I found are historical, going back to the 1700s and 1800s, which of course doesn't help me any.

Could someone please help me find my family? :Cry:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

AllHeart said:


> Hi there. I'm planning on moving to Spain within the year. Something I need to do before moving there is to find my family. I visited them when I was 15 years old and just adore them. But that was 35 years ago and I don't know where they are. Living in Canada, I had no more contact with them, other than my uncle who visited us in Canada. But he has passed away a long time ago.
> 
> A couple of months ago, I wrote an email to City Hall in Victoria de la Rincon, which is where my family stayed when I visited them. I don't know if that was their permanent residence or a summer place. I sent pictures to City Hall too. But I still haven't heard back from them. Perhaps it's because I wrote in English. I don't know. I know some of them lived in Madrid and some in Malaga, but that doesn't amount to a hill of beans 35 years later as to their location now.
> 
> ...


maybe the Cruz Roja (Red Cross) ??

your best bet would probably be to send adverts, or even just letters - in Spanish - to local newspapers


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

Why do you think they still live in Spain? If they haven't been in contact for over 35 years they could be living almost anywhere in the world?


----------



## kurt85 (May 7, 2013)

What a friend of mine did that was in the same position was take a picture of himself witha sign with his familys names on and a couple of pics, saying that he was looking for them and then posted it on all the social sites,facebook,twitter, linked in.etc..... took 2 weeks and he got a message from someone who had seen them in a local mercadona! 

Good luck and i hope you find them! 

Kurt


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks so much for all your suggestions.

I know I have family in Spain because my father stayed in touch with them. But he died four years ago, so I can't ask him where they are.

I don't use any internet social sites. But if it may come to that as last resort.

I just added long-distance minutes to Spain on my cellphone, so next week I'll ask a Spanish-speaking neighbour to phone City Hall in follow-up to my email.

Contact the Red Cross? LOL! That's just how I'm feeling. Boo-hoo. I like the idea of local newspapers. I tried finding one online, but can't find any. Does anyone know of any local papers around Rincon de la Victoria?


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

When I was in a particular line of work, it was generally recognised that one of the most successful organisations for tracing people was the Salvation Army. It might be well worth your while contacting them


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Facebook is 'BIG' in Spain, so it is Twitter and even TUENTI. But to be honest, Rincón is not that big, around 40,000 people, I am pretty sure that by calling the Town Hall (in Spanish) they might be able to help you out. 

Maybe someone here from Malaga that might be able to help.

IF I was you... I would go to Facebook, there are about 4,000 people that 'LIKES' the Rincón's page and if you write there, both in English and Spanish, someone might know someone that knows someone.... just the other day, I joined a page on Facebook about my father's village and I found people I have not seen for almost 40 years just by asking ' Anyone here knows Carlos Arroyo Baile?'.... 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Rincón-de-la-Victoria/112105492133886?fref=ts

Good Luck!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

I didn't know about the Salvation Army doing that. So do I just contact them directly and ask them?

I didn't know Facebook is big in Spain, but actually read the contrary on another site. So thanks for letting me know about that. That actual link to Rincon is a perfect idea. I also have pictures from 35 years ago of my cousins' friends, and I could post them too. So perhaps even one of their friends will see their pic. If someone sees a pic of them or one of their friends that's 35 years old, that would be a real kick for them. 

Things are heating up here in getting my Spanish citizenship, as I signed the papers a week ago at the Consulate. They're shipping off the documents to the Spanish Embassy to get my citizenship approved, which could be in as little as a month! My Rosetta Stone course just arrived by courier this morning too. So I'm getting pretty excited about moving to Spain. 

You guys are really pumping me up too with all your help. Thank you and bless you for being there!!


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Another group on Facebook about Rincón 'Proud to be from Rincón', where they post old photos of Rincón and its people.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Orgulloso-de-ser-de-Rincón-de-la-Victoria/158372090869441


The Facebook page of Rincón's Town Hall.

https://www.facebook.com/rincondelavictoria

and the actual Town Hall.

Información general - Ayto. Rincón de la Victoria


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

For the Salvation Army, yes make contact direct. I would imagine that any evidence that you have would be of interest and assistance to them.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Wow, you guys have put me over the moon with hope. Thank you so very much. I'll join Facebook this weekend and get this rolling.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

*Family & Friends*

I've joined Facebook and I'm in the process of posting and tagging all my pics. Here are 2 pics from Victoria de la Rincon (the city). The first pic is my family (aunts, uncles and cousins). The second pic is my cousin's friends. Perhaps someone here knows someone in the pic - just on the off chance. Bear in mind these are from way back in 1979. 

View attachment 15529


View attachment 15537


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Rincón de la Victoria....not Victoria de la Rincón!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks, for pointing that out Lolito. I keep forgetting that order, but my photos are tagged properly and it's correct on my Facebook page. It's now done with a lot of help from my Spanish neighbours. They showed a lot of patience with me. 

You can't imagine carrying those pictures around for 35 years, hoping one day to move to Spain, and now this becoming a reality! I can barely breathe! Thank you all from the bottom of my heart for your help.


----------

